# [RISOLTO] Problemi con bluez bluez-utils e bluez-libs

## fbcyborg

Se installo bluez, e faccio un revdep-rebuild mi vuole reinstallare bluez-libs e bluez-utils, e viceversa.

Cane che si morde la coda.

Come uscirne?

----------

## riverdragon

Con le dipendenze sei a posto? Magari hai qualche pacchetto che richiama i pacchetti in questione e ti basta aggiornarlo ad una versione testing-

Prova a mascherare bluez-libs e bluez-utils, io non ricordo problemi del genere ma magari ottieni l'effetto sperato.

----------

## fbcyborg

No, se li maschero, non va bene.

 :Sad: 

Quella che pensavo io era la seguente cosa: forse o installi bluez o bluez-utils e bluez-lib. Ma evidentemente non è così.

----------

## riverdragon

Certo che è così, dall'ebuild di bluez:

```
CDEPEND="alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

        gstreamer? (

                >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10

                >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10 )

        usb? ( dev-libs/libusb )

        cups? ( net-print/cups )

        sys-fs/udev

        dev-libs/glib

        sys-apps/dbus

        media-libs/libsndfile

        >=dev-libs/libnl-1.1

        !net-wireless/bluez-libs

        !net-wireless/bluez-utils"
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Il problema credo che sia btsco.

Non riesco però a trovare un ebuild di btsco che non necessiti di bluez-lib e bluez-utils.

----------

## oRDeX

quindi da quanto ho capito il sistema prevede

bluez XOR  (bluez-utils & bluez-libs).

Tu hai bluez di tuo ma vuoi installare btsco che usa l'altra coppia...Corretto?

----------

## fbcyborg

No a me non importa se viene installato bluez o la coppia, l'importante è che si sblocchi.

A quanto ho capito bluez ha rimpiazzato "la coppia", ma btsco la vuole ancora.

btsco vuole bluez-utils. bluez-utils vuole bluez-lib. E bluez è richiesto da altri pacchetti:

```
 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'merge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-libs required by ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/ussp-push-0.9', 'nomerge')

    >=net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/solid-4.3.1', 'merge')

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('installed', '/', 'net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r2', 'nomerge')

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('installed', '/', 'gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.19 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/btsco-0.41', 'merge')

```

O si trova un ebuild di btsco che richiede solo bluez, oppure sono costretto a disinstallarlo.

----------

## pierino_89

Il problema è che btsco è deprecato, oltre al fatto che usa il vecchio stack bluetooth sul kernel, che per di più andrebbe patchato.

Usa il nuovo metodo di alsa che usa .asoundrc per connettersi a un device audio bluetooth.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, ottimo. 

Infatti il mio kernel è patchato. 

Allora lo rimuovo volentieri se c'è un'alternativa. Ma per caso mi puoi segnalare un howto dove spiega come usare il nuovo metodo alsa di cui parli?

Grazie.

----------

## fbcyborg

Rimossi btsco btsco-kernel, e aggiornato ussp-push alla versione 0.9-r1, e il blocco si è risolto.

----------

## pierino_89

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma per caso mi puoi segnalare un howto dove spiega come usare il nuovo metodo alsa di cui parli?
> 
> Grazie.

 

http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices

Per qualunque cosa, chiedi pure. Io sono diventato scemo a capirlo all'inizio.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie ancora, troppo gentile, appena faccio questa cosa ci provo.

Ora mi tocca un bell'aggiornamento di sistema.

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho un problema simile.

Il bluetooth di kde4 funziona con i due pacchetti ma non con bluez.

Ma quando aggiorno mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uDNva world                      
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io avevo quel problema.

In pratica o installi bluez o bluez-utils. Io attualmente ho rimosso tutti i pacchetti, come obexftp ad esempio, visto che non li uso. Ora quindi ho installato solo bluez.

----------

## bandreabis

Io invece ho appena "risolto" tenendo bluez e mettendo il mio utente nel gruppo plugdev.

Ma qual'è il pacchetto per esplorare il telefonino come fosse una pendrive?

Funzionava tutto su kde3! bastava un click sull'icona in systray e potevo esplorare con konqueror.

----------

## fbcyborg

Credo proprio che si tratti dell'accoppiata openobex + obexftp.

----------

## bandreabis

e sono installati:

 *Quote:*   

> eix obex
> 
> * app-mobilephone/cobex
> 
>      Available versions:  0.2.13
> ...

 

----------

## fbcyborg

Purtroppo non ricordo esattamente come si fa, comunque a grandi linee si doveva configurare l'rfcomm.conf e una volta fatto il pairing del dispositivo, si usava il file manager (a suo tempo era konqueror) e si doveva digitare l'URL del dispositivo in un modo simile a questo: obex://macaddress:canale .

A questo punto potevo fare il browsing del dispositivo.

C'è una guida da qualche parte nel forum che ora non trovo.

----------

## riverdragon

app-mobilephone/obex-data-server

----------

## bandreabis

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> app-mobilephone/obex-data-server

 

E' installato.

----------

